# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## mir1976

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw hier en kwam hierop terecht omdat ik graag in contact zou willen komen met mensen die ook leveradenomen hebben en hier verder ook hele interessante onderwerpen te vinden zijn.

groetjes mir1976

----------

